# What are some good ant baits?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I live in southern california, orange county specifically


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used Terro. Seemed to work well. You have let the ants take it back to their nest.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Terro liquid ant killer has worked great for me.


----------



## BugsBugMe (Mar 23, 2010)

It depends on what kind of ants you have. Proper identification is the most important part of a successful treatment. High quality photos are needed to make any kind of ID for the right kind of bait. They are not all the same.


----------



## philips9071 (Mar 24, 2010)

It sounds silly, and I havent had need to try it, but apparently ants dont like to cross a white chalk line - cheap and easy enough to be worth trying, even if to proove I'm a fool!


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

I think the chaulk line thing is really "chinese chalk". That is illegal, but still available in the US. It contains pesticides, but looks like chalk. 

Similar in concept is diatomaceous earth, which is a very fine particulate matter. the fine powder clogs the holes in a bugs thorax that they use to breathe through. They basically choke to death.


----------

